# fatal move



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i moved a 2- 1 1/2" p's into my 75gal so i could get under gravel filter out of my daughter tank,and my 3 
4 1/2 - 5" p's attacked the little p's one got hit bad in the side. i was able to get the other before he was hit. i got them both out,and back into my daughters tank,but the one that got bit has a preety bad wound on it's side







if it eats the food just comes out of it's side. i am hoping that this will close otherwise i will have to put down. i added melafix already. here are pics not great,and will possibly hurt your eyes(they suck) but you can see food hanging out its side


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well that sucks-Only time will tell sir!!!!


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

thats Shi**y man sorry to hear this ..... hope some how he pulls through


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks guys . he seems to be doing fine right now ,but when i fed the other fish he would eat some flakes ,and like 5 seconds later they would come out of the wound. i think this is a bad one







it was amazing how fast the group attacked . looked like a movie


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Before the new software and the info wipe... You had said that the RB was doing better...Is this still true? If so are you still thinking of names??>>...What about Gash or Blood Belly, Invincigill


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Melafix and salt should do the trick...Piranhas are great healers.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I remember he showed pics updated and it looked great compared to what that pic shows. I would like to see a pic today of what he looks like, definatly a fighter and a keeper, name him and keep him


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Badrad1532 said:


> I remember he showed pics updated and it looked great compared to what that pic shows. I would like to see a pic today of what he looks like, definatly a fighter and a keeper, name him and keep him


I'm beginning to wonder if he lost the little fella, that could be why he hasnt posted....greving or sum sh*t. Hope its not true. Fill us in!


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

to a 5 inch P those were food! hope he comes out ok.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

sorry guys i had posted updates ,but when they revamped the site the info was lost. so here ya go i have pics in the order of the day it happend the 4 days later then today 9 days after. he is doing awsome ,and eats like a pig.so i am looking for names


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow that hole cloosed right up i am surprised i know piranhas heal well but thats amazing. I am really glad to hear that it is doing better..also i posted my ideas for names on a previous post i know, i know they're kinda lame...what about beebop or rocksteady?...those guys were always getting their a*ses handed to them but would always be there on the next episode. Liutenent Dan!!?!?? He got blown to bits and survived or lance armstrong? Nobady thought he would win le tour de france with only 1 testicle. 50 cent? Scab? Jesus? Nobody thought he would be bach after being crucified and speared through the side.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm just glad you didn't give up on him. And he is looking good.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Sangre_Roja said:


> I'm just glad you didn't give up on him. And he is looking good.


thanks for the kind word people .i thought for sure the little guy would die from this bite. thank god for melafix,pimafix,and salt


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

sonicrx, you should post those pictures, with some of it after healing up, in this thread with a little explination.

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=18122

Piranha-fury was looking for pictures of piranhas injuries before and after healing, for the information section or something.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im sure it will heal up and lets home it does. that is hilarious that u said when it eats the food just comes out of its side. hopefully no crutial organs are missing and everything will grow back to normal.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

updated pics from tonite. can hardly tell now. except for the dent in his belly


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Great improvement!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW! What a little trooper! Great news on the recovery! Congrats!!!


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for all the kind words everyone.. here is the latest update. he has fully recovered ,but had stopped eating like the other one he is with until last night they killed my daughter's tire tread eel ,or should i say ate most of it. so i had to move them both back into the big p tank. 2 1/2 hrs have gone by,and all the fish have snacked on shrimp. there have been a few chases,but i have a ton of hiding places. this is the permanent home so they will either grow ,and do well or get eatin. i think they will be fine ,but time will only tell


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

well it happened again. i had to put the 2 smaller p's in with the bigger ones again because my daughters tire tread eel got beatup again. the one that was attacked with the hole in the belly was completely eatin. he was doing awsome with the bigger p's. he was shoaling with them for a month then i came home and he was gone no traces. the other small one lost a side fine but is hiding under a stump. it sounds mean ,but i cannot remove him . i think he is a smart one though he comes out to eat ,and goes back under the stump. he is 3" my other 3 are 6- 6 1/2" and fat a$$es on top of it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.









Thanks for sharing those pictures with us though, it was nice to see another example of the power of a piranha's regenerative skills.
~Taylor~


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

It really was stunning to see such a prime example of regenerative ability.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

ya, that was intense.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

That's too bad. I think you should invest in a tank divider for situations like this.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

all that healing and he's gone now? Well that's mother nature for you, sorry about your loss...


----------

